
Pune, an Indian city with audacious attitude - MiriamWeiner
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20181028-an-indian-city-with-audacious-attitude
======
L_226
I was in Pune 2 weeks ago with my (non-Indian) gf. She quickly found out a
practical way of getting rid of the constant requests for selfies with her:
just ask them for 50 rupees per photo. Works great!

~~~
godelmachine
Unfortunately, that happens with almost every foreigner girl in India.

~~~
avaika
Unfortunately, that happens with almost every foreigner in India. Not just
girl.

I was in Pune with colleagues for a business trip. This is what a walk on the
street normally end up with:

[https://avaika.me/media/cache/05/2d/052d0e5ede3d3a2de448ad65...](https://avaika.me/media/cache/05/2d/052d0e5ede3d3a2de448ad659af4fc49.jpg)

[https://avaika.me/media/cache/2b/fc/2bfc29c5af39d91c3ab87c0e...](https://avaika.me/media/cache/2b/fc/2bfc29c5af39d91c3ab87c0e3d89f63f.jpg)

:)

------
baybal2
Sounds like Shenzhen signboards during the previous mayor era. Something akin
these lines:

"Punishment for public defecation: first prosecution - struggle session;
second prosecution - reeducation through labour; third prosecution - jail"

Or hilarious tablets in the metro back in days: "Beware of the gap, you will
loose your footing and break your face if you stumble", and the famous
"Decapitation hazard" \- on escalators

------
godelmachine
The only reason this post came up so high is because many HNer’s are based in
Pune, including myself.

Nothing much to read here.

~~~
fosstrack
Agree. The Puneri 'patya' (signboards) are an interesting part of the local
culture. Punekars (residents of Pune) don't take them seriously. Its all in
humour.

~~~
wingerlang
This is what the article says isn't it?

------
_nalply
Interesting.

2001 I lived half a year in Pune as a software engineer intern. I remember an
auto rickshaw strike. I was buying books for myself and when I wanted to
return I was stranded. I managed with a shared taxi and walking.

Perhaps because many employees of the company came from Mumbai I didn't
experience Pune's typical standoffishness. I once was invited to a Pune home
and the people were very welcoming and warm.

------
sin2akshay
Travel blog in Hacker News?

